# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  مدينة الحب

## معاذ ملحم

مدينه الحب امشي في شوارعكي
وانا ارى الحب محمولا باكفاني
صبو العذاب كما شئتم على جسدي
فلا شهود على تعذيب سجاني
رجعت للدار امشي فوق نيراني
كف لكف يقود خطاي حرماني
هل من مجيب انا بالباب منتظر
لا احمل الورد احمل طوق احزاني 
ذهبت مع الريح فاصحو يا مددلها
هي الان بيدي عاشق ثاني 
عيناي شفتاي اعصابي خيالي دمي
يبحثون عنها بين احضاني
قلبو الاثاث وضجو حول صورتها 
متظاهرين كشعب خلف قضباني 
اريدها اليوم شمعتنا حبيبتنا لازاد لانوم عصيان بعصياني
يا ايها القوم يا جسدي وعاطفتي 
كفا ملام فجلد الذات ادماني
صفعت وجهي اهاذا يا زمان انا
انا الذي الحب اخرسني واعماني
بعد الفراق رأيت الصبر شيعني 
بصحوة الفجر امشي مشي سكراني
يخيفني الليل والذكرى تعذبني 
وحارب النوم ذاكرتي واجفاني
صفعت وجهي اهاذا يازمان انا
انا الذي الحب اخرسني واعماني

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلوووة كتير
يسلمو

----------


## دموع الورد

رائع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا ميسم ويا دموع الورد على المرور

----------

